# adive on hand held vacuums



## madeinwales (Jul 17, 2012)

hi all, 

i'm in need of a good and affordable held vacuum good enough to pick up hay, the stray pellets and chinchilla poo. We've had recent mouse issues in our flat and need a good vacuum to use daily. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i really wouldn't recommend any hand held cleaner for that, what you need is a charlie (more powerful version of a henry), we have one and its amazing, you are able to just vacuum the cages straight out with it, hay and everything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Hand held hoovers really are pants so I wouldn't waste your money tbh.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I may need one too when I get my vetbed, but I don't think I can buy anything too expensive. :/


----------

